# Pulled lamb



## BBQlover81 (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone made pulled lamb before? My friend had it in Austin... said it was really good. Can't find any recipes online surprisingly. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 16, 2019)

sorry I can't help you with how to's  but it does sound good


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 16, 2019)

Never heard of pulled lamb but... I love lamb!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jcam222 (Aug 16, 2019)

https://www.vindulge.com/smoked-lamb-shoulder/


----------



## BBQlover81 (Aug 16, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Never heard of pulled lamb but... I love lamb!



Me too! 

Actually I visited Hometown BBQ in Brooklyn today and had "lamb belly" (which is actually lamb breast)... that was extremely good, and reminded me that I had to try cook the pulled lamb


----------



## BBQlover81 (Aug 16, 2019)

jcam222 said:


>




Thankyou! That looks so good. Wonder why they said to score the top of it. 

Now I need to find lamb shoulder!


----------



## BBQlover81 (Aug 16, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> https://www.vindulge.com/smoked-lamb-shoulder/


Thanks!


----------



## S-met (Aug 16, 2019)

BBQlover81 said:


> Now I need to find lamb shoulder!


I can get it at a local market. I usually have to request something this specific a few days in advance. Though I think you could just as easily use leg.


----------



## metalman1976 (Aug 23, 2019)

Would a boneless leg of lamb be equivalent to the shoulder??? i just picked up a 6.5lb with a nice fat cap


----------



## BBQlover81 (Aug 23, 2019)

According to my research the leg won’t hsve enough fat so it may come out too dry.


----------



## drdon (Aug 23, 2019)

Interesting. Never thought of that.


----------

